# silhouette Sd vs. Graphtec robo pro



## grossgirl (Jun 15, 2009)

I need a little help. Which is better ... silhouette SD or Craft Robo Pro. The cost between the two is quite a bit different which makes me think the more expensive robo pro would/should have more capabilities and would work better, but that's not always the case. I also would like my cutter to be able to work with the rstones program for Corel Draw. HELP???


----------



## CreativiTEES (Sep 1, 2010)

They have stopped making the SD which could only cut 9 in and are now making the Cameo which can cut 12 in. The Robo Pro can cut 15 in, I have the SD myself and will be buying the Cameo when it comes out this month. I was asking the same question before my purchase last year and all everyone in the forum said was spend more money, but I was very happy with my purchase except I was limited in the size which I could cut, but the Cameo will fix that. But I also just make shirts on the side with vinyl and heat transfer papers, so the "hobby" cutter fits my needs. Let me know if you have any more questions about silhouette.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

They are COMPLETELY different machines with completely different drivers.

The Silhouette is a scrapbooking cutter which can only be used with I believe Make the Cut or Silhouette Studio. The Craft Robo Pro is a smaller version of Graphtec's 24" vinyl cutter. It has a servo motor and more downforce than Roland's GX-24. You can use just about any professional software with the Craft Robo Pro such as CorelDraw, AI, SignLab, etc. 

That's where the cost differences come in. If you can swing it, I definitely recommend going with the Craft Robo Pro over the Silhouette.


----------



## a123bonnie (Sep 1, 2008)

It does depend on what you want to do with it. There is a lot to be said for the Servo motor! ! ! The more downforce is good too but if you are just starting the little Silhouette Cameo or Silhouette SD (there are still some available) is a good start in my opinion. I have both, the Copam 2500 24inch cutter and the Silhouette and I use both. Big one for sign vinyl and larger designs and the Silhouette for tshirt vinyl, Rhinestone templates, cutting fabric for applique, etc. I like it because it has a small footprint and can sit right on my desk with a computer and supplies. I can design in Corel Draw and save design as JPG and import into Silhouette Studio and cut from there.
It's all a matter of choice. Sometimes you might want to start small and get into a bigger and better machine as you see if it will pay for itsself or if you even like cutting.
Bonnie Williams
Kansas City, MO


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

There is a new cutter coming out from KNK called the Zing! It might bridge the gap between the two. Here is a link. The KNK Zing cutting a cupcake wrapper. | KNKUSA.com


----------

